# Jazz unveil new logo and colors, now jerseys



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Jazz Unveils New Colors and Additional Logo
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY (June 15, 2010) – Utah Jazz president Randy Rigby unveiled new team colors and an additional logo today at a public press conference held in the ticket lobby of EnergySolutions Arena.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/jazz/news/1011_newlogos.html


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*

Bring back the aqua/purple scheme.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*

Yup. Love it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*

These are jerseys I would personally buy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*

Apparently, they're going to keep the mountain logo, the use will just be reduced. This new one will be featured and on center court, and colors on the new jerseys. PHX does this with the firebird logo. I assume they wanted to avoid the fee.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*










I like it, although I think perhaps leaving the mountains the same color might have looked better.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*

That's the revised mountain logo? Thought they were keeping the original one. Good thing they're reducing it with the new note one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*

They spend 17 million on Kirilenko but a one time fee of 500K is too much. NBA teams crack me up.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*



Cris said:


>


That looks awful.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*



Floods said:


> Bring back the aqua/purple scheme.


You notice how the two most successful franchises in the league never make any real changes?

Something to be said about putting it on the court rather than in a color scheme.


----------



## Jazzercised (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*

They are alright. I was at a Fanzz store up in Provo the other day checking out the new Merch, they don't have jerseys out but I can say that it looks a lot better in person. Almost bought a lanyard and a hat and now wish I had.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*



Ron said:


> You notice how the two most successful franchises in the league never make any real changes?
> 
> Something to be said about putting it on the court rather than in a color scheme.


I think that's effect, not cause. There's less reason to change your look every 3 seasons when you have a successful brand.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*



Knick_Killer31 said:


> That looks awful.


This..


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*

yeah im not a big fan of the changes either, love the idea of going back to the old logo or an updated one but the colors are no bueno


----------



## Jazzercised (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors*

I really didn't like the change at first, but trust me, it looks a lot better in person. Once I see the uniforms I will make a decision. I really thought that the Jazz should have just changed the uniforms based on the powder blue alts. those are tight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors, now jersey's*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors, now jersey's*

I like the blue ones. White ones are an "eh"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Jazz unveil new logo and colors, now jersey's*

I actually really like both.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Those are great jerseys. That's a big step up for their look.


----------

